# Is there any gold in old operator Switch Boards



## jake_66 (Aug 2, 2012)

My aunt worked at operating service and when they closed she kept the old style switch boards, it's the kind where you connect the calls by moving plug from one spot to another. Its before the motherboard era. Has anyone ever messed with this type of thing. It's burred in her garage so I don't want to even attempt anything unless it's going to be worth it. Sorry about no pictures but I can't get to it without a lot of effort. 

Does anyone know if these types switch boards contain gold plating or valuable scrap?


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 2, 2012)

jake_66 said:


> My aunt worked at operating service and when they closed she kept the old style switch boards, it's the kind where you connect the calls by moving plug from one spot to another. Its before the motherboard era. Has anyone ever messed with this type of thing. It's burred in her garage so I don't want to even attempt anything unless it's going to be worth it. Sorry about no pictures but I can't get to it without a lot of effort.
> 
> Does anyone know if these types switch boards contain gold plating or valuable scrap?


100% guaranteed that there MIGHT be some in there......

Otherwise, nobody can tell you without LOOKING - sorry, no magic dust or anything - even knowing the manufacturer, model, etc. won't guarantee anything.

However, it is a really good thing to dig out and check - could be a nice find - and I'm sure she'd like to get it out of her garage (they are not worth much as collectibles, unfortunately, other than if it is museum quality, etc.)

go do a little work - that is the fun of 'Urban Mining'!


----------



## etack (Aug 2, 2012)

If you are destine to take it apart that it might have contacts in the back like thees http://www.ebay.com/itm/Telephone-switch-board-jack-Switchcraft-280A-5J-1107-NEW-lot-of-2-/150865652398?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23204b2aae#ht_500wt_1203

GSP had some threads on this a few years ago I believe the had PD contacts.http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5023&p=76028&hilit=telephone+switching+gear#p76028
This is a thread but might not be what you are looking for. get a pic GSP(goldsilverpro) can help. Search his name for this.

Eric


----------



## jake_66 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks you guys this forum is great! You answered my question. I will definitely be tearing them apart then. I'll add some photos of what I find.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 2, 2012)

I would be very careful about tearing ANY vintage phone equipment apart. That kind of stuff can demand some pretty good coin these days. Best to do some research before scrapping the stuff for a few dollars worth of PM's.


----------



## texan (Aug 3, 2012)

silversaddle1 said:


> I would be very careful about tearing ANY vintage phone equipment apart. That kind of stuff can demand some pretty good coin these days. Best to do some research before scrapping the stuff for a few dollars worth of PM's.



The above is absolutely true...there are guys that collect the old stuff....

Google "telephone equipment collecting." There are some hard core collectors.

Texan


----------

